# Best album of 2010?



## Ringo619 (Dec 23, 2010)

So 2010 is almost finished and    there has been tons of  great albums by great artists  but which one was the  best one  for you this year?

Mine would be  Recovery by Eminem  by far  his best album and  best album of the year for me 






What about you?


----------



## hobo33 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nightmare ~ Avenged Sevenfold 

It's almost 1 year since the Rev died  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2010)

Hands down this:


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoiler: Then this


----------



## Mid123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Hands down this:


Fantastic record.Come to think of it all of their records are fantastic.Rain clouds running in a holy night is stunning.Great choice man


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm too lazy to put in the album art but ima say KoЯn 3: Remember who you are 
I kinda hated their new direction so it was awesome to see them take a step back...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 23, 2010)

IDK, I prefer any music thats thrown at me (except for metal rock crap, I can't bear those loud rants and metal bashings..)


----------



## Dangy (Dec 23, 2010)

hobo33 said:
			
		

> Nightmare ~ Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> It's almost 1 year since the Rev died
> 
> ...



Zelda With Lyrics is pure gold.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 23, 2010)

Digging Broken Bells right now.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kanye West, My beautiful dark fantasy.


----------



## Ultralex (Dec 23, 2010)

a thousand suns


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine goes to A Thousand Suns too. I didn't like many of the albums this year, last year was better.


----------



## Issac (Dec 24, 2010)

Mid123 said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm amazed I'm not the only one here thinking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Rain clouds" is such a joyful song... I also think it's one of the best of that album. I also think "A hint and the incapacity" is a really sweet song too, Especially at 4.00 where it starts to go upbeat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just like "rain clouds". 
This record stands out a bit from their other records as well because of the female voice of the first and last song! and because "incomplete" and "a hint..." has no screaming. that's 4 envy songs without any screaming in ONE record! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feels really worked out!
One song with an honorable mention is: "0 and 1"... Put it up at max volume with a high definition sound system... with a deep bass... DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! It has such a force! 

also, I'm drunk!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 25, 2010)

I'M SERIOOOOUSLY KIDDING.



Spoiler











Yeah, I like Bruno Mars' songs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----
I'm not updated with albums nowadays.. since I just listen to the songs in YouTube and pirate them sooner.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2010)

Spoiler





















But overall I thought last year had the better new albums.


----------

